# A middle way?



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I've been devouring the forum posts and researching elsewhere also. This is a mine of information, thanks everybody, but the more I research the more bewildered I'm becoming.

I'm prone to obsessions and this is in danger of becoming a major one. Much as I would like to go down the Londinium route with a grinder to suit that's just out of the question on price. So, in the interests of sanity and domestic harmony I'm hoping some of the very experienced people on here might be able to help me.

I like the ritual and craft skill and I don't mind putting in some effort and learning to achieve better results so "bean to cup is out".

What I would very much like to know is suggestions for the best 'bang for the buck' for around a thousand quid with a combination of grinder and machine that are not hyper critical or too quirky and would allow me to make an expresso, cappucino and the odd flat white a day with good repeatability, without spending a fortune or taking over my life? It's a hard water area so I need to factor that in too.

Any suggestions welcome! Second hand is fine, especially where the grinder is concerned.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Rob. With a budget of £1k, you'll be able to source a very decent set up. Recommend spending at least £500 on the grinder. If you have space to accommodate a used commercial, you'll get something very decent. Forum member Coffeechap may be able to help you with a refurbished commercial grinder.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have a look at the forum's for sale thread - there are some machines up for sale. If you want new, have a look at the Simonelli Oscar at around £566 from Elektro. They are Italian agents - none in UK. The Oscar is a HX machine so you don't have to wait for it to heat up for steaming milk after pulling a shot. Several members have used Elektro and reported good service.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

£600 for an Oscar and £250 odd for a second hand Mazzer Super Jolly or similar and you'd be rocking.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There is a fracino piccino for sale currently in the sales thread . Might be worth looking at


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Don't forget to factor in sundries, like a steaming jug, tamper,scales , knock box and various size cups. They don't have to cost the earth but its surprising put together how that much that will add up.

But all essential bits of kit on your journey.

keep looking in the for sale section, you'll be suprised what crops up and with a bit patience i am sure you will find what you're looking for.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks all for the very quick replies. A second hand commercial grinder is a definite possibility so long as it's not too big. I have a Nemox now which I would be looking to upgrade. Don't fancy the Piccino because of scaling issues. Even if I use Tesco's water I reckon it would still be a pain to descale. (Would also prefer something with better temperature stability.)

Already have at least some of the sundries, steaming jug, thermometer, tamper (although this might well need replacing depending on the machine basket size). Need a proper knock box, mat and some more cups.

Will keep my eye on the "for sale" section...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Rob, have you had a look at the Elektra micro casa lever on the for sale thread - very classy, capable machine.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Systemic, thanks for the 'heads up'. I had seen the Elektra lever on the for sale thread but think it might be just a bit too hardcore for a first serious machine. I'm looking for something at least a bit forgiving of operator incompetence to learn on.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

To give you an idea of what you could get I've got one of these http://www.oehandgrinders.com/PHAROS_c_22.html and this http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/espresso-machines/dual-boiler-66/dual-boiler/expobar-leva-dual-boiler-coffee-machine-reservoir-plumb-in.html for a combined total of £1000 second-hand. Much bigger bargains have been had by others so I would say something like this combo is easily achievable if you're prepared to go second-hand and hold out for the right stuff to come up.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks Nimble, I like the look of the Expobar. Hadn't thought of a manual grinder. Will keep an eagle eye on the classifieds and, with some care, fleabay.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Obviously there are other options but I'm happy with both. I had a couple of electric grinders before the Pharos and found them to be as much faff/work just a different kind. I got the grinder through CoffeeChap (mentioned by others earlier in the thread) and the expobar from the 'For Sale' section. Gumtree is also worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Nimble, after a lot more research I've pretty much concluded that your combination is just about perfect for my immediate needs. I'm trying to be patient but I might get a temp machine if something doesn't show up soon.

Orphan Expresso is out of stock but Coffeechap said there might be a Pharos coming up soon. I guess I'll just have to wait and see.


----------

